# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  أعترفلك إني فعلاً ماعرفتك ! {توبيكـآت

## شذى الزهراء

*صبآإآإحكم جوري / مسآإآئكم نور =)..
*
*اليوم جبت لكم مجموعه بسيطه من التوبيكات*

* وان شاء الله يعجبوكم ~~
*




**

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشكي لوسادتي دنياي وواسمعها تنوح ....*

عجبني وواحسه لايق عليي بالقوه 


*تشكراتي لكِ شذاوي القمر 
موفقه دوم بكل جديد وجميل 
دمتي بحب ~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_الاكوااااااد =)..
__1 ~


[c=14]معذۈر ڷۈ صرٺْ بڪّ ¬» [c=#800040]طمآع[/c] [c=#800040]![/c] =$ [/c]
_



_2 ~ 


[c=14]آڜۈٍڤْڪّ ڪڷ يَۈٍمْ . . ۈ آرۈٍحْ | ۈ أقۈَڷْ نظرْهّ [c=#D50065]ٺرُد آڷرۈٍحَ[/c] ! [/c] 



3 ~ 


[c=15] يآريٌٺَ آڷعْمَر يٺۈقٌڤْ عڷُىَ حآڷهہِ [c=#8000FF]|[/c][c=#FF0080]¦[/c] هّنْآ جمَبڪْ [c=#FF0080]♥[/c] ~[/c]



4 ~


[c=14] آعٺرڤڷڪّ آني ڤعڷآّ‘ [c=24]¬»[/c] [c=#FFA851]مآ‘عرڤٺڪّ[/c][c=24] ![/c] (W)[/c]


5 ~


[c=14]حبهہِ . . [c=#AE0057]ذبحني[/c] ڷيٺني مآ ٺۈڷعٺ منهہِ آڷعذآب ۈزآيد [c=#AE0057] آڷڜۈق منيْ[/c=#FFB3D9][/c]


6 ~ 


[c=1]ٺرِحْبّ بَ [[c=49] غ ي ر ي[/c=22] ] ۈِآنَآ آڷۈٍڷهْآ‘نْ[c=49] ![/c] (U)[/c]


7 ~ 


[c=14]حسُسُسٌآ‘يڤْ . . |¦ ٺذبڷ [c=14]آڷضحڪهہِ[/c=23] ۈ هي بينْ [c=23]»[/c] . . آڷڜْڤَآيڤّ [c=14]![/c] (W)[/c] 




__8 ~
_


_[c=1] أحبڪ ۈأنٺ [[c=28] ٺٺجآهڷّ[/c=46] ] . . ۈڪنڪ بآڷهۈى " جآهڷ [c=46]![/c] [/c]


9 ~ 


[c=1]ۈآڷَڷهْہِ إنًيْ يَ أحُبْ آڷنَآسْ [c=12]|¦[/c] [c=30]أحَبّڪْ[/c=21] [c=16]. .[/c] (F)[/c]



10 ~


[c=14]آۅنْ لآ‘مَرِۅآ بَ ٺذڪآرٍ طآرِيڪّ [c=61]. . [/c] ۅآصّغيْ سُمۅعِي ۅ [c=27][/c] [c=61]آٺحرَّىْ عُلَۅٍمَڪِ[/c=18][/c]


11 ~


[c=1]أحبْڪّ ۅصل [c=1]ۅۅۅۅ[/c=16] بعآ‘دْ ۅ أحَبًڪّ رِضَآ ۅ عنَآدْ . . : $ [c=46]❥[/c] ! [/c]



12 ~ 


[c=14]ۅدَّي أڤهم لَ مِٺى آلحيرھ ⌡ [c=10]عنيدھ[/c] ⌠ لَ مِٺى أصبر ۅ[c=16] . . .[/c] ٺِجرٍحني آلظَّنۅٍنْ [c=10]؟[/c] [/c]


13 ~


[c=#808080]ۅدَيْ آعَرٍڤْ ، آنآ‘ بَ [c=#004080]آلنسُبهَہِ[/c=#C1E0FF] لڪُ ۅشَ آڪّۅنْ [c=#FF004D]❤[/c] [c=#004080]![/c][/c]


14 ~ 


[c=14] آلبَآ‘رٍحهْہِ صآ‘رٺْ عمٍَر "[c=#99985B] ليلهُہِ[/c=#BFC9A3] " عيٺْ [c=#9A9F5B]¬» [/c]ٺمرٍ [c=#DDE6CA]![/c][/c]


15 ~


[c=14]ڤيني بدآيهہِ ۅقٺ ۅنهآيهہِ . . . [c=#F90679]◥[/c] [c=#004080]آزمآ‘نْ[/c=#0080C0][c=#FA0579] ![/c][/c]


16 ~ 


[c=15]آِنْٺَ آلحَبيبْ [c=#008040]» [c=#00B359]آلۅَحِيدْ[/c=#B3FFD9] « [/c]مَآلِي غِنَى عَنڪْ [c=#008040]![/c](F) [/c]


17 ~ 


[c=#808080]آهُۅجسُ ڤِيْهہِ ۅآنْسَىً آنيّ [c=#636332]|[/c][c=#9A9A4E] نسَيٺهہِ[/c=#D6D6AB][c=#5C5C2E] ![/c] [/c]


18 ~


[c=15]. آلحزِنْ فيُ صۅٺڪَكَ آزعجُ [c=1]سُآڪّنَيْ[/c=15] [c=1]=([/c] ،[/c]


19 ~


[c=15]آحلآ من」[c=#35006A] آلعقدْ[/c=#DFBFFF] 「لبآ‘سسسهہِ [c=0]،‘[/c] [c=#37006F]![/c] =$[/c]


20 ~


[c=#808080]ڤي ضحڪٺهہِ لحن |¦[c=#004040] آلغرآم آلطرۅب[/c=#009191] =) [c=#004040]![/c][/c]


21 ~ 


[c=16]شَفْٺُ [c=14]الحقٌيقة[/c] فيَ عيَونُڪكْ ، | [c=#408080]ٺعَٺرٍفَ[/c=#8CC6C6] ![/c]


22 ~


[c=15]يآصآحبي[c=46]」 [c=#008040]آلخۅڤ[/c=#95FFCA] 「[/c]مآيطمن آلخۅڤ[c=#008040] ![/c] (W)[/c]


23 ~



[c=#9E9E9E]غريبهہِ | [c=#FF0060]حآلِٺي[/c] | ۅيِّآڪ ، قريب ۅمآقِدرٺ [c=#FF006C]〃[/c] آلقآڪ (W)[c=#FF006C] ![/c][/c]


24 ~


[c=15] آن قلٺ هآنٺ عآجلٺني [c=14]〈[c=#400000]بلآ‘ۅي[/c=#A40000]〉[/c] أجآمل آلآ‘يآم ۅلآ‘ جآملني[c=55] ![/c](W) [/c]


25 ~ 


[c=15]نآ‘س ڪثييير ۅ [c=6]|[[/c] ڪنّهم عندي[c=6] آشبآ‘ح[/c=#C891FF] [c=6]![/c] =( [/c]



26 ~


[c=15]أنَآ حّبَيٺْڪُ ۅحبيُ لڪكَ [c=46] » [/c][c=#808040]حّقيُقهَہِ[/c=#D9D9B3] [c=0]..[/c] [c=46]♥[/c][/c] 


27 ~ 


[c=15]طبعي " [c=#408080]آلصبر [/c=#C7E2E2]" لڪن ۅش عليهہِ [c=46]»[/c] آرٺجيهہِ [c=0][c=46]♥[/c] ..[/c] ![/c]


28 ~


[c=15]حبڪكَ يڪۅنْ : جرِحيُ آلقديمَ ، ۅْهمّي[c=30] آلقدّيمَ[/c=21] [c=30]![/c][/c]


29 ~


[c=14]عطننيْ ڤَ هۅآ‘ڪْ [c=65]¬»[/c] [c=65]آلصبر[/c=#AAFFD5][c=65] ![/c] [/c] (W)


30 ~


[c=15]لآ‘ شڤٺهآ‘[c=30] قلبَيْ[/c] خڤُق ۅَعمرِيُ نطقّ ! [c=30] . . : $[/c=21] [/c]


31 ~ 


[c=14]مآ أبغىْ شيَ ڪآڤيّ علَّيُ " [c=55]ڪِلمهہِ [/c=46]"[c=15] أحبِّڪْگَ[/c] .. بَ آلعدآل ! = $[/c]


32 ~


[c=15]ٺبيني " صرح " بَ [c=#408080]ڪلمهہِ[/c=#EEE4A2] . . ۅ قۅل أن [c=10]ڪنٺْ[/c] أنآ‘〃 أسٺآهل ![/c]


33 ~


[c=14]ڤَ زحمممممهہِ[c=2]」[c=#2C2C2C] آلنآ‘سسُ[/c=16] 「[/c]صعبهہِ حآلٺي [c=#383838]![/c][c=2] =([/c] [/c]


34 ~ 


[c=14]ٺرىىىىى " رآعي آلهۅى [c=#800040][c=#808040]|[/c]¦[/c] [c=#515128]م ڤ ض ۅ ح[/c=#D8D8B1] [c=#800040]≈[/c][/c]



35 ~


[c=15]ٺصۅر [c=0]..[/c] مرهہِ[c=48] [ [c=30]ن س ي ٺ ڪ[/c=21] ] [/c]ۅ أبٺسمٺ [c=48]![/c] [/c] (W)


36 ~


[c=15] أشٺڪي لَ [c=5]ۅسآدٺي[/c] دنيآي ۅ أسمعهآ [c=0]. .[/c] ☈ [c=14]ٺنۅح[/c] (W)[c=5] ![/c] [/c]


37 ~


[c=15]ٺجمعين آلضد ڤَ ڪلُ[c=46] »[/c][c=#C0C081] آلآ‘مۅرِ [/c=#DBDBB7] [c=0]. .[/c] [c=46]♥[/c][/c]


38 ~


[c=15]حآ‘ۅل ٺحس بَ [c=58]|[/c][c=49] ل ۅ ع ٺ ي[/c=22] [c=0]. .[/c] ليلهہِ[c=49] ![/c] (F)[/c]


39 ~


[c=14]منننْ [c=#008040]عيۅنڪكَ[/c=#E1E1C4] صعب |» ٺسرقني سۅآ‘لييڤ [[c=#DCDCB8] آلبشر[/c] . . (F) =$[/c]


40 ~


[c=15]عنڪكَ أٺحممملُ [c=#DFDFBF]ڪبير[/c] آلهممْ ، [c=66]|[[/c] ۅُ أمَشْيُ بهہِ [c=0]. .[/c] (U)[/c]
_



_لكم ودي

_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلمو على الطرح ..موفقه*

----------


## ليلاس

*مررة ح ‘ـــلوين التوبيكآآإآإت ..*

*تسسسلمي ح‘ـبيبتي ..*

*ع هيك إختيآآإإآر ..*

*لا خلا من جديدك ..]*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة .. أنين .. ليلاس*

*كل الشكر لتوااجدكم*

*حضوور رآئع لآعدم منه*

*كل الود*

----------

